

Modified yeast makes opiates for the first time - xj9
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn26100-modified-yeast-makes-opiates-for-the-first-time.html#.U_3uedm9LCQ

======
xkcd-sucks
The original paper is here:
[https://pdf.yt/d/RmURMDdTpmvfiBwA](https://pdf.yt/d/RmURMDdTpmvfiBwA)

And the supporting info (implementation details) is here:
[https://pdf.yt/d/RF2kjrNT9gBhqCYw](https://pdf.yt/d/RF2kjrNT9gBhqCYw)

Looks easy and fun! Seriously, Smolke's group did all the hard work; now,
making your own codeine in yeast is $several thousand + the cost of
GeneArt/IDT's DNA synthesis... and when you have the plasmids it's trivial to
copy/modify/share them...

